# New 721 Upgrade Promotion???



## tuckercom

Does anybody have any information on an upgrade promotion for the 721? I have talked to a few retailers who have told me about it and referred me back to E*. When I talk to them they have no idea what I'm talking about (I'm not surprised), and to refer me back to the retailer. 

What's the deal??


----------



## Link

tuckercom said:


> Does anybody have any information on an upgrade promotion for the 721? I have talked to a few retailers who have told me about it and referred me back to E*. When I talk to them they have no idea what I'm talking about (I'm not surprised), and to refer me back to the retailer.
> 
> What's the deal??


So is the 721 and 522 both still manufactured by E*?? Since everyone wants a 522 and can't because they are under the DHP, I figured 721's weren't widely available any longer.


----------



## tuckercom

I guess they are mfg. by E*. The promo deal was an upgrade to the 721 for roughly $250 which sounds like they are trying to dump any 721's still left and the 522 will be the primary 2-tuner dvr. The promotion for the 522 I guess is suppose to run til the end of June.

I'm just trying to get a 2-tuner dvr and am having no luck at all.


----------



## HTguy

tuckercom said:


> Does anybody have any information on an upgrade promotion for the 721? I have talked to a few retailers who have told me about it and referred me back to E*. When I talk to them they have no idea what I'm talking about (I'm not surprised), and to refer me back to the retailer.
> 
> What's the deal??


The DVR Upgrade Promotion was updated 4/27  to allow current customers to purchase a PVR721 for $249. This can only be done by your original retailer of record or direct from DISH. It's a pretty good deal, especially considering that there are no "VOD" fees on the 721.

Sure, this is a way to liquidate current 721 inventory in anticipation of the new model (DVR722?) due out by the end of summer. But that will probably cost more and _will_ have the monthly fees.

By this time the CSRs at the 800# should be aware of the promo. So if you can't get it from your original dealer call back. Ask for a supervisor if necessary.

[Edited to correct date of promo change.]


----------



## tuckercom

Thanks for the info. I have talked to 3 csr's and all of them didn't know about it.


----------



## jjmd

I just got off with a CSR, who checked out this thread while we were talking and siad that there is nothing about this on his list, or in the upcomming promotions either. Oh well...

Jay


----------



## tuckercom

Wow how rumors fly. I talked to 3 retailers from 3 different states which all said the same thing about the promo.


----------



## Link

The 721 isn't even a promoted current DVR model now that the 510 and 522 are out, that's all that is talked about on the demo channels Dish has on.
I figured Dish wasn't even manufacturing 508s and 721s anymore.

What will this new 722 model have??


----------



## P Smith

I pretty sure 722 is pure fiction; his spot already filled by 522 and future 544 ( if it really will come ).


----------



## tm22721

It's a good deal for disenchanted 921 customers...sell your 921 on Ebay for $1200 and get a new 721 for $250. Clear $950 and get something that actually works !


----------



## Bob Haller

Sometimes I think rumors start on the forums. I KNOW lots of E employees check in daily. A bit of believable miss information could easily become the talk of the town. Heck if E thinks its a GOOD idea they ight even use it!

I know for a absolute fact this has occured!


----------



## Ddavis

I don't know if this is the deal being discussed, but here's my story.

Wrote a long E-mail to [email protected] explaining my 6+ years with Dish and still on original 5000 and 1000 purchased 6+ years ago and where I wanted to go. Got a call from a Michael and discussed possibilities. I really want to go HD PVR, i.e. 921, but no good deals there. Then he offered me a 721 for $250. Discussed more about where I wanted to go, a PVR and two standard receivers. Worked out this deal:

PVR 721 $250
2 Dish 301s 130
Quad Dishpro LNB 0
Shipping 0
-----
Total $380

One year commitment, did not have to return 5000 and 1000, no CC auto pay, new 721, refurbished 301s and Quad DishPro LNB sent directly to me so I could do my own install, as I have always done. (I just don't trust the installation work force especially after reading other install horror stories here.)

Although this does not get me HD for satellite, I do have HD with my Sony KDP-57WS550 w/OTA HD tuner and my old attic installed antenna. Almost all of the locals here in the DFW area transmit an HD signal and many prime time broadcasts are in HD.

Right now I'm very happy with this deal. I'm better positioned for future HD receivers with the Quad DishPro LNB than with the dual twin legacy LNBs I was using. And unlike others, I like having my phone line connected to all of my receivers. For me the little Caller ID feature is a huge plus. And now I have it on all three receivers instead of just one.

I can also sell my old 5000, 1000, legacy LNBs and switches if I choose to. I haven't decided yet.

Are there other opinions to this deal? I would be interested.

Thanks.


----------



## tuckercom

That sounds great. I guess the csr's don't know and as it's been mentioned on the board before, that you have to deal with someone higher up. That sounds like a pretty good deal. Consider this, I purchased just the 721 for $329 from Dish Depot and I to have to have the caller ID feature. I have had it with the 508 and can't live without it.


----------



## HTguy

jjmd said:


> I just got off with a CSR, who checked out this thread while we were talking and siad that there is nothing about this on his list, or in the upcomming promotions either. Oh well...Jay


Well, come to think of it the PVR721 was never sold directly by DNW. Like the other higher end models (i.e. 5000, 6000, 921) it had to be purchased thru a local dealer. So perhaps the same policy applies on the DVR Upgrade promo except for special exceptions. So you may be SOL on this deal if you didn't go thru a local retailer originally.


----------



## batrad

where can I buy one from ? Called dish, they can't look up this promo & My retailer does not have one


----------



## tuckercom

I got so tired of E* telling me they didn't know of the promotion that I called Mark at Dish Depot and ordered mine there.


----------



## jjmd

I sent an e-mail to [email protected] as suggested by Ddavis (I even copied his letter, I hope that was ok). I got Dish when they started offering locals through a promotion from Netlink (my BUD provider), so I had no local dealer. I got a call today from someone in the corporate office and my 721 for $249 is on the way. He said the CSRs should know about the deal, and I let him know they do not. Good luck to all who want this deal.

Jay


----------



## batrad

Got mine from Dish Depot --- $349 no programing commitment. Guess its better
Now I can finally get rid of the 508 & 510 in my bedroom
Cleaner setup - no DVR fees ....


----------



## Steven-1

Well, I stumbled onto this thread (and this site) and thought I would give the e-mail route a go. However, the same person (Michael) just spoke with my wife and informed us that he will only give out the 721s to customers who have been with Dish longer than a year, and that we should check back in a few months. Oh well...


----------



## kstevens

In case anyone is interested in the $249 upgrade. I just ordered it today. They charged me $249 which included the shipping. Here is the text of my message to E*:

Ken,

We are still offering the 721 but only thru the executive office please contact me at the # below or call 800-333-3474 ask for the executive office.

Thanks

ADMIN NOTE: CONTACT INFORMATION REMOVED AT THE REQUEST OF THE E-MAIL ORIGINATOR

-----Original Message-----
From: Ken Stevens [mailto:*******] 
Sent: Thursday, May 06, 2004 3:46 AM
To: CEO
Subject: 721

I heard on dbstalk.com where existing customers were being offered a 721 for 249. I've been with dish since nearly it's inception. I talked to one of your csr yesterday and they knew nothing about this offer. I've was looking for a 921 but with all of the issues I've decided to hold off purchasing it (assuming I could even find it anywhere). Is this offer still going on?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## finniganps

kstevens said:


> In case anyone is interested in the $249 upgrade. I just ordered it today. They charged me $249 which included the shipping. Here is the text of my message to E*:


Thanks for this information - were there any special requirements (like you were upgrading from a 5xx or subscribed to AT120, etc)? I'm asking because I have been with E* since 1999, but only subscribe to AT60 and locals. I'd like to get the 721 to replace my 4700. I also have a 508, but want to keep that.


----------



## kstevens

No, Chris didn't mention any requirements. I subscribe to 60/HD/Distant Network/Superstation package.


Ken


----------



## Jacob S

Why should we have to go through the Executive Office in order to get this deal?


----------



## rrbhokies

I had a hard time getting to a supervisor who was able to confirm the 721 promo for $249, but I haven't met my year yet (still have a few weeks).

I really want the two tuner functionality. In the interim, has anyone ever put a 508 and a 301 in the same room and wired both to a TV? In theory, wouldn't I be able to watch live tv on the 301 while taping on the 508? Also, by feeding both into my TV which supports PIP, I think I would be able to get PIP through my TV???? Only concern is how the UHF remote for the 508 would interfere with the 301 and getting a single remote to program for both receivers. 

It seems that I would be able to accomplish most of what the 721 offers with the exception of being able to record two programs at the same time. Anyways, it's just a stop gap that I would like to try until I can get the 721.

Anyone ever try to do this?

Three more questions about the 721:

1. Does the 721 have the same on screen programming guide as the 508, or is it like the 522? It looks like the 721 has the newer programming interface, which looks better and seems like it has more features than the 508.

2. With the $249 promo, I assume you own it. Can I still keep my 508 on the DHP or do I have to turn the 508 in.

3. If you own the 721, is there an extended warranty you can get on it at a reasonable price? Still seems like they are a bit buggy, and I've liked the fact that all my leased units have full warranty included with my monthly service agreement.

New to this discussion board. Appreciate any advice you could share.


----------



## Eagles

rrbhokies said:


> I had a hard time getting to a supervisor who was able to confirm the 721 promo for $249, but I haven't met my year yet (still have a few weeks).
> 
> I really want the two tuner functionality. In the interim, has anyone ever put a 508 and a 301 in the same room and wired both to a TV? In theory, wouldn't I be able to watch live tv on the 301 while taping on the 508? Also, by feeding both into my TV which supports PIP, I think I would be able to get PIP through my TV???? Only concern is how the UHF remote for the 508 would interfere with the 301 and getting a single remote to program for both receivers.
> 
> It seems that I would be able to accomplish most of what the 721 offers with the exception of being able to record two programs at the same time. Anyways, it's just a stop gap that I would like to try until I can get the 721.
> 
> Anyone ever try to do this?
> 
> Three more questions about the 721:
> 
> 1. Does the 721 have the same on screen programming guide as the 508, or is it like the 522? It looks like the 721 has the newer programming interface, which looks better and seems like it has more features than the 508.
> 
> 2. With the $249 promo, I assume you own it. Can I still keep my 508 on the DHP or do I have to turn the 508 in.
> 
> 3. If you own the 721, is there an extended warranty you can get on it at a reasonable price? Still seems like they are a bit buggy, and I've liked the fact that all my leased units have full warranty included with my monthly service agreement.
> 
> New to this discussion board. Appreciate any advice you could share.


How did you get to speak with a supervisor? I tried to explain this to a CSR, was put on hold, and then told "Dish does not sell the 721". Retailers only? !pride


----------



## rrbhokies

Eagles said:


> How did you get to speak with a supervisor? I tried to explain this to a CSR, was put on hold, and then told "Dish does not sell the 721". Retailers only? !pride


That was exactly what I was originally told. But I pushed the CSR to let me speak with a supervisor. Then, even the supervisor said he knew of no such promotion. I then went on to say that our household needs have changed and that we've outgrown the single tuner 508 and we require a dual tuner in our main living area and while I wouldn't want to switch to Directv, the dual tuner is a make or break decision for me as we near the end of our one year committment. It was at that point that the Supervisor put me on hold and when he came back, confirmed that it was something being handled through their executive office, but it could not be processed until after I have hit the one year mark.

I was very courteous to them and explained my personal reasons for why a dual tuner is important and my frustration for not being able to acquire one by any means. Not to mention the fact that I indicated that I may need to cancel my service and switch to D* where that functionality is available to me. They were very nice in return.

I'm going to try the 508/301 combination receiver setup this evening and see if I can get it to work. It was actually the supervisor that suggested that I try it. I'm fortunate because I already have two cable feeds coming into the room so I just need to do a little rewiring. Should be interesting!


----------



## kstevens

Eagles said:


> How did you get to speak with a supervisor? I tried to explain this to a CSR, was put on hold, and then told "Dish does not sell the 721". Retailers only? !pride


Look at my post above, it has the direct number for CJ Meany. It is not an 800 number though.

Ken


----------



## Mike D-CO5

rrbhokies said:


> That was exactly what I was originally told. But I pushed the CSR to let me speak with a supervisor. Then, even the supervisor said he knew of no such promotion. I then went on to say that our household needs have changed and that we've outgrown the single tuner 508 and we require a dual tuner in our main living area and while I wouldn't want to switch to Directv, the dual tuner is a make or break decision for me as we near the end of our one year committment. It was at that point that the Supervisor put me on hold and when he came back, confirmed that it was something being handled through their executive office, but it could not be processed until after I have hit the one year mark.
> 
> I was very courteous to them and explained my personal reasons for why a dual tuner is important and my frustration for not being able to acquire one by any means. Not to mention the fact that I indicated that I may need to cancel my service and switch to D* where that functionality is available to me. They were very nice in return.
> 
> I'm going to try the 508/301 combination receiver setup this evening and see if I can get it to work. It was actually the supervisor that suggested that I try it. I'm fortunate because I already have two cable feeds coming into the room so I just need to do a little rewiring. Should be interesting!


 Mark at dishdepot.com has brand new 721s on their website for $329.00. You can get them with a trade-in if you like. Your 508 would fetch you a 100.00 towards the price. The 301 would be another 25.00. I just bought one and I am trading in my old 508 dvr(inactive on my account) and my 510 dvr (free from Dish) and getting my brand new 721 for the grand total of $129.00. The best thing is that Mark will send you the return label and you can send the old receivers back in the same box. There is no tax on the dvrs if you live out of the state of Florida, and no commitment. 

www.dishdepot.com


----------



## Cholly

I posted this elsewhere, but here goes again. Per tonights Tech Talk: Dish 721 upgrade is available, only through dealers, for $249. You must commit to a year of AT60 or better. There is a $24.95 equipment charge, which is waived if you sign up for credit card autopay. There is no VOD fee.


----------



## rrbhokies

I assume the $249 is to own it. I'm currently a DHP customer leasing a 508 and three 301s. Will I be able to keep my 508 and just turn in two of my 301s? I was told you could only lease one DVR on the DHP, but if I'm actually buying it, I should be able to keep the 508, correct?


----------



## tuckercom

I agree with Mike, order is from Mark at Dish Depot. It's worth the 80 bucks not to have to deal with E* for the 100th time and get the same results. Nothing


----------



## Jupiter

I have been dealing with Paul Gifford at Dish Network..... He is sending me a 721 for $249. This will also includes a SW44 switch at no extra cost. I do not need to send my old receiver to them. No Commitment to anything.


----------



## dmodemd

Is there any "preferred customer" pricing on this deal? Anyone try it?


----------



## geoff

I sent an e-mail last friday to [email protected] emplaining that I've been a Dish customer for 3+ years, was looking to upgrade my 2700 & 4700 to a 721. Gave them my name, account # and phone number. I mentioned that I saw this thread on DBS Talk. 15 minutes later I got a phone call and got everything set up.

No mention of commitments, shipping costs, and I'm already on ccap.

Geoff


----------



## psycaz

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Mark at dishdepot.com has brand new 721s on their website for $329.00. You can get them with a trade-in if you like. Your 508 would fetch you a 100.00 towards the price. The 301 would be another 25.00. I just bought one and I am trading in my old 508 dvr(inactive on my account) and my 510 dvr (free from Dish) and getting my brand new 721 for the grand total of $129.00. The best thing is that Mark will send you the return label and you can send the old receivers back in the same box. There is no tax on the dvrs if you live out of the state of Florida, and no commitment.
> 
> www.dishdepot.com


Assuming the 508 has no balances you should be able to get more by selling it it the for sale/trade area in this forum. You could at least maximize you profit to reduce the cost of the 721.


----------



## batrad

those of you getting the deal direct from Dish, do they include a visit to your home to run new cables ? I don't have a spare cable run to my room, and was wondering if I have to find a local installer to do this, or its part of the promo (free installtion)
thanks


----------



## rrbhokies

Some people are saying they got the deal through Dish Network directly, and then on Charlie Chat they said you had to go through a retailer. Others have said that Dish Network doesn't carry the 721s themselves. Confused.

How are the 721s arriving to customers (Fedex), did it include onsite delivery and setup, and most importantly, who did you pay the $249 fee to? (Dish or a 3rd party retailer?)


----------



## kstevens

rrbhokies said:


> Some people are saying they got the deal through Dish Network directly, and then on Charlie Chat they said you had to go through a retailer. Others have said that Dish Network doesn't carry the 721s themselves. Confused.
> 
> How are the 721s arriving to customers (Fedex), did it include onsite delivery and setup, and most importantly, who did you pay the $249 fee to? (Dish or a 3rd party retailer?)


It did not include on site delivery and set up. I was the receiver only. They are shipping it ground. I have to do the install myself.

Ken


----------



## kenyarnall

I just arranged to get a 721 by emailing [email protected] as well --- spoke to Paul Gifford, who called perhaps 5 minutes after I wrote.

One thing I'm curious about. I currently have a 508 (and a Dish 500 up on the roof), and Paul said that I don't need any additional cabling --- I presumed that the 721 took two cables for input from the dish, and it looks like I'm right when I study the installation manual for the 721. Which is right? Will I need an installer to come out and run a second cable from the dish to the TV?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Mike D-CO5

If you only have one cable run to your present tv then you will have to have 2 cables for the 721. It won't work without 2 cables run. OF course you will have to have at least a twin lnb or dishpro twin lnb in order to run the two cables. If you plan on having the 508 and the 721 then you are looking at a new lnb like the quad and running another cable to the another tv for the 508 as well as running another cable for the 721.


----------



## ebman

I also emailed to see what I would be offered. I have been with Dish for 6+ years without ever getting any new receivers. The executive office called me the next day. They offered me the 721 for $249 and no other charges. Already on credit card autopay and pay my account yearly. I was told I could keep my receivers. No trade in. I said I wanted all of them hooked up. I currently have 2 receivers and that is all I could hook up. I asked what it was going to cost me to get all of my receivers hooked up. I was told that it would cost me nothing. They would not leave me hanging. If I want all three receivers hooked up, they would do whatever it took to do that. When I get my receiver I am to call back directly to the person I talked to. She said she will set up an installer to come out, bring a switch to hook everything up, and will not leave until ALL of the receivers are hooked up. I again asked what this would cost me and I was told nothing. I will certainly be holding them to this. I will let people know how it goes.


----------



## rrbhokies

Do you have to sign up for an additional year of programming?


----------



## garypen

Quick, stupid question: Does the 721 have the $5 monthly DVR fee?


----------



## rcwilcox

garypen said:


> Quick, stupid question: Does the 721 have the $5 monthly DVR fee?


nope


----------



## kenyarnall

rrbhokies said:


> Do you have to sign up for an additional year of programming?


I didn't. In fact, I didn't have to do *anything*. Paul called me quickly, followed through very quickly regarding an installation appointment, and has already shipped the 721.

Admittedly, I haven't received the hardware yet, but if this ends as well as it started, it will qualify as one of the best episodes of customer service I've ever experienced.

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## kstevens

kenyarnall said:


> I didn't. In fact, I didn't have to do *anything*. Paul called me quickly, followed through very quickly regarding an installation appointment, and has already shipped the 721.
> 
> Admittedly, I haven't received the hardware yet, but if this ends as well as it started, it will qualify as one of the best episodes of customer service I've ever experienced.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ken


Did hey give you a tracking number? Chris told me it would ship this last monday, but I don't have anyway to confirm that.

Ken


----------



## garypen

To the people that are getting it directly from Dish - Did they include a switch for those that need more feeds from the dish for the dual-input 721? If so, was it free?


----------



## TowJumper

Gary:

I got the deal and was told 'whatever' hardware, switches etc would be included. Nice phone call with C.J. - impressive that they responded so quickly.

I will report back.


----------



## garypen

Thanks TJ. 
Are they direct shipping for self-install, or including "professional installation"?


----------



## TowJumper

My choice. I asked for direct ship and after I get it (I have 2 receivers, 811, 501 on my main TV) I will call CJ back to arrange for another line run, but I am not sure where I want the 721 atm. This lets me play with it while I wait for the installer.

CJ was very nice and flexible with these requests. Impressive.



garypen said:


> Thanks TJ.
> Are they direct shipping for self-install, or including "professional installation"?


----------



## kenyarnall

By the way, is there any way to transfer PVR events from a 508 to a 721 once I have both in my house? I'm guessing no, since there seems to be no applicable hookup on the 721, but thought maybe somebody'd know. I can always transfer to SVHS.

Ken


----------



## kenyarnall

kstevens said:


> Did hey give you a tracking number? Chris told me it would ship this last monday, but I don't have anyway to confirm that.


No, I didn't get a tracking #. I thought about asking at one point, but it slipped my mind. Dunno if he could have given me one or not.

Ken


----------



## Mike Russell

First I want to thank C J for the return calls and dish for letting him do this.I'm getting the 721 and legacy quad lnb shipped to me all for 249.00 for self install. If you have never had a 721 I think you will really like it.It's much,much better than the 5xx series dvr's.


----------



## garypen

CJ is great. He responded quickly to two previous emails regarding the 811. I wish they could somehow install this sort of responsiveness and ownership to their general CS staff. It would be a beautiful thing.


----------



## tuckercom

Congrats on the promo, I have tried repeatedly and never got somebody sharp enough to know about the promo.


----------



## Mainstreet

tuckercom said:


> Congrats on the promo, I have tried repeatedly and never got somebody sharp enough to know about the promo.


We have been honoring the $249 price, but the customers have had to self-install them as DISH doesn't reimburse the retailer unless the customer is an original customer of the retailer. We have also had to charge shipping. I was glad to be able to help those who didn't have an "original retailer", though.

On the other hand, our customers haven't had to sign an additional commitment or do CCAP.


----------



## psycaz

Mainstreet Handled mine for me and it couldn't have been a better transaction. Very professional and fast.

Thanks again Mainstreet!!


----------



## Eagles

TowJumper said:


> Gary:
> 
> I got the deal and was told 'whatever' hardware, switches etc would be included. Nice phone call with C.J. - impressive that they responded so quickly.
> 
> I will report back.


Ditto on all of this! I couldn't pass on this for $249.00(Including the 34 switch) After getting used to my 921 with our main TV, the 721 will be a great upgrade from the 510 in our bedroom. You would think with the 921 and the 510 there would never be any conflicts between what we might want to watch and record at the same time, but there is. The additional tuner will be great. As a side note, when I was initially unable to get this thru Dish Network, I contacted Dish Depot. Their quote was $429.00 for the 721 and the 34 switch. That was too steep for me. Thanks to this website I saved almost $200.00. !pride


----------



## garypen

Eagles - You didn't say where and how you got this deal, did you?


----------



## Eagles

garypen said:


> Eagles - You didn't say where and how you got this deal, did you?


garypen,

I called Dish executive office directly.

*ADMIN EDIT: I received a request from Dish to remove the phone number. Please refrain from posting direct lines to specific personnel in the executive offices. Thanks*

The only requirement for this promotion is that you must have been with Dish in good standing for one year. !pride


----------



## Van

rrbhokies said:


> I had a hard time getting to a supervisor who was able to confirm the 721 promo for $249, but I haven't met my year yet (still have a few weeks).
> 
> I really want the two tuner functionality. In the interim, has anyone ever put a 508 and a 301 in the same room and wired both to a TV? In theory, wouldn't I be able to watch live tv on the 301 while taping on the 508? Also, by feeding both into my TV which supports PIP, I think I would be able to get PIP through my TV???? Only concern is how the UHF remote for the 508 would interfere with the 301 and getting a single remote to program for both receivers.
> 
> It seems that I would be able to accomplish most of what the 721 offers with the exception of being able to record two programs at the same time. Anyways, it's just a stop gap that I would like to try until I can get the 721.
> 
> Anyone ever try to do this?
> 
> Three more questions about the 721:
> 
> 1. Does the 721 have the same on screen programming guide as the 508, or is it like the 522? It looks like the 721 has the newer programming interface, which looks better and seems like it has more features than the 508.
> 
> 2. With the $249 promo, I assume you own it. Can I still keep my 508 on the DHP or do I have to turn the 508 in.
> 
> 3. If you own the 721, is there an extended warranty you can get on it at a reasonable price? Still seems like they are a bit buggy, and I've liked the fact that all my leased units have full warranty included with my monthly service agreement.
> 
> New to this discussion board. Appreciate any advice you could share.


You can keep the 508 remote from interefering with the 301 by doing this.
Go into the system info screen by pressing the sys info button on the 301 remote. Once in here you should hold down the sat button until all the others light up, release and go down and hit any number other than 1 on the keypad, then hit # at wich point the sat button should blink 3 times then hit the record button at wich point you should see on the sys info screen down at the bottom that the remote address should have changed from 1 to wich ever number you chose, hit select and the screen should go away.

You can try using a universal remote to control both box's though Im asuming that you would have to buy one of the mid range to high end ones to do this.
Couldnt really tell you about the 721's overall interface, Ive only seen one and I think its the newest design. You can get an extended warranty called the dish home protection plan, it adds $5.99 on to your monthly bill and will cover the cost of any RMA that has to take place, it will also cover you if you ever have to call for service work in that you will only be charged $29. for a service call. The plan will cover all of your dish equipment regardless of how long youve had it, it will also cover you should any part of the system have to be replaced or relocated you wont be charged anything except the intial fee of $29.


----------



## garypen

Ruh roh! Our current account is only 4 months old. :blackeye:


----------



## Mike D-CO5

www.dishdepot.com

This website offers brand new 721s for 329.00 and no commitment to Dish and no tax if you live outside of Florida. They will do trade- ins. A 508 will fetch 100.00 towards the price. A 301 or 4900 model will fetch 25.00 . Call or e-mail Mark at Dish Depot and work a deal .

I am getting one for 129.00 after I trade in my old inactive 508 and a free 510 dvr from Dish.


----------



## bdemz

What number did you call?


----------



## kenyarnall

bdemz said:


> What number did you call?


Don't call the office; send an email to [email protected] and someone from that office will call you back. At least, that's what happened for me, and the callback was really quick.

Ken


----------



## kmcnamara

Anyone know how long this promotion will last? I'd also need to get a Dishpro LNB (I currently have a legacy quad) and a new DP44 switch when it comes out so I want to make sure I don't wait too long on this 721 deal.


----------



## luckycat

So then is the only way to get this $249 promotion through [email protected]? My original retailer was on-line www.gradys.com...should I contact them? If I can get the $249 for a 721 with self-install and no trade-in I'm game. I'll get rid of our 508 to lower our DVR fees, and get a dual tuner to boot.

The 721 works with the standard SW64 switch, right? (we have Dish 500+61.5).


----------



## garypen

I'm still not clear on whether it includes a switch. I would need a DP34. Is my local retailer, if they even honor the promo price, be required to include the switch at no charge? If I end up getting it direct from Dish, would they include the switch, even if they're just shipping it with no install? 

BTW, they did not mention anything in the "ad" on Tech Chat about needing to have subbed for a year to be eligible.


----------



## skizer

Has anyone sent an email to that address and not gotten a reply?

I sent one this morning and didn't hear anything all day.....


----------



## luckycat

skizer said:


> Has anyone sent an email to that address and not gotten a reply?
> 
> I sent one this morning and didn't hear anything all day.....


Yes, I did send an email to [email protected], and did get the 249 rate for the 721. They are shipping it out today, will receive by the end of this week. If I need any new equipment (switches, whatever), they will ship that out for free too.

Now to quality - I didn't get the details, but they basically have two tiers of customers - preferred and "extra" preferred or something (they have a name for it but I can't recall) - depends on # of yrs of service and $ per month. The "regular" preferred rate is 299, the "extra" is 249 for the 721.

Good luck to you!


----------



## AppliedAggression

don't fear, i too didn't think they'd call me back. i received a call the next day from CJ from the exec office, who was more than willingly to help. plan out everything you need ahead of time and just let them know what you want/need.


----------



## garypen

luckycat said:


> The "regular" preferred rate is 299, the "extra" is 249 for the 721.
> 
> Good luck to you!


Then, they need to advertise it as such, not just "$249 for existing customers."


----------



## kenyarnall

garypen said:


> Then, they need to advertise it as such, not just "$249 for existing customers."


I wasn't told anything like that when I arranged to get the 721. I doubt I'd be a preferred customer under those criteria (I haven't been a sub for that long, and don't spend a whole lot with Dish), but I got the $249 deal.

$249 covers everything, according to Paul --- receiver, shipping, installation, hardware. I did end up paying sales tax (it was put onto my CCAP account), but otherwise no additional fees. When I send back the 508, I'll end up saving a few bucks a month on the leasing fee.

Ken


----------



## AppliedAggression

I've been with Dish since 2001 and spend about $50/month w/ top 120, locals and international. I got the $299 deal. Is Paul from the exec office or your original dealer?


----------



## dmodemd

I thought the tech chat advertised $249?! If so, everyone should get that price. Make sure you say you saw it at that price on the tech chat.


----------



## AppliedAggression

I did, CJ told me that that would be a dealer and from Dish i'd have to pay $299. He didn't seem too sure why he was charging me that because I asked him a couple times what the requirements were then he switched it around when I told him I met those. Either way he wasn't willing to give me the $249 price.


----------



## skizer

I heard back from Michael Bogner today and was told that I would get it for $249 which included shipping, installation and a quad LNB.....

I spend about $60 / mo on AT180, I am on CC autopay and have been with them for 6 years......


----------



## garypen

skizer - Did they charge your CC directly, or will it be charged to your Dish account?


----------



## skizer

garypen said:


> skizer - Did they charge your CC directly, or will it be charged to your Dish account?


I responded late in the day from my work email to him that I would like one and didn't hear back before I left for the day.

If you like I can let you know tomorrow how it will be charged to me.


----------



## Pagali

When I made the deal with the Executive Office for my 721 last week (for $249), they asked for a separate CC number.

Just FYI: I spend about $55 / mo (International programming only), I am on CC autopay and have been with them for 5 years.


----------



## luckycat

garypen said:


> skizer - Did they charge your CC directly, or will it be charged to your Dish account?


Charged it to the credit card on our Dish account, but not a charge to appear on our dish bill, not to my knowledge at least.


----------



## garypen

When I got the 510 upgrade, they asked for a credit card #. But, they apllied the $99 plus tax to our account, and apllied a cc charge of $99 to the Dish account, as well. Weird.

I was wondering if they simply applied the $249 to the account, if one had CCA.


----------



## ebman

UPDATE--- Received my 721 today. Talked to the executive office last Tuesday. I figured it would take longer. Called back and left a meesage with the original person I had talked to. Hopefully she will call me tomorrow so I can set up my install. I will update again when I get more info.


----------



## finniganps

I called E* last night because my 4700 receiver went out. They determined I could get a new one under the warranty and I asked about upgrading to the 721. The CSR transferred me to the executive office and I spoke to Jan Jenkins who told me I could get one for $299 w/o a credit for the dead 4700. I explained that if I just get the 4700 replaced and than ask for the 721 next week that I'd have a working 4700 and could I get a credit? She didn't think so. Anybody have experience with this? I also asked her why it wasn't $249 since that was what otehr people were getting and she said she didn't know because she had done one earlier that day for $249. She said that the person who handles most issues on this worked during the day and that she'd have to get back to me. I told her I'd just send an e-mail to the executive office since she was off for two days. I had two questions:

1. Has anyone called for the 721 upgrade when your receiver died and received a credit instead of a new receiver?

2. Are people getting the 721 upgrade for $249 or $299 including any switches, quad LNBF etc? Are there any programming commitments or other things that are being asked of you to get the upgrade?

Thanks!


----------



## luckycat

finniganps said:


> 1. Has anyone called for the 721 upgrade when your receiver died and received a credit instead of a new receiver?


Nope, not me. But I would think you can get your 4700 fixed under warranty and also upgrade to the 721. I wouldn't tie those two transactions together.



finniganps said:


> 2. Are people getting the 721 upgrade for $249 or $299 including any switches, quad LNBF etc? Are there any programming commitments or other things that are being asked of you to get the upgrade?
> Thanks!


$249 including all switches/lnbfs (DishPro) requested/required. No programming commitments. See my earlier post about 299 vs 249. Don't ask me I don't work for Dish just relaying information that I received. Maybe if you get the right Executive Office person they will give it to you for 249.


----------



## batrad

they charged me $299, but gave me a $50 program credit ... go figure


----------



## leemathre

I ordered one from Michael in the executive offices for $249 including all equipment and installation. No commitment and no credit card autopay. It will be charged to my account.


----------



## Lyle_JP

Dammit. I just called Dish, and they told me that there are *no promotions* associated with the 721, and furthermore that the 721 is a retail-only item not sold directly by Dish. I had her check again, and she kept me on hold for about six minutes but came back and told me the same thing!

This is the sort of _crap_ that will make me drop Dish for DirecTV. If you have to go through nine people playing "CSR Roulette" to get what others are being offered then it's a sign that there is no consistent commitment to customer service. Just what is this "promotions for some but not others" crap!?!


----------



## finniganps

Lyle_JP said:


> Dammit. I just called Dish, and they told me that there are *no promotions* associated with the 721, and furthermore that the 721 is a retail-only item not sold directly by Dish. I had her check again, and she kept me on hold for about six minutes but came back and told me the same thing!
> 
> This is the sort of _crap_ that will make me drop Dish for DirecTV. If you have to go through nine people playing "CSR Roulette" to get what others are being offered then it's a sign that there is no consistent commitment to customer service. Just what is this "promotions for some but not others" crap!?!


I'm also from the Bay Area and the CSR last night knew about the promotion. When I talked to the executive office about it she said that very few of the CSR's know about the promotion because it isn't widely publicized - no reason given.

I'd suggest that you send an e-mail to the executive office (see previous e-mails above). You'll get the upgrade that way. E* is ONLY doing this promotion through the executive office right now.


----------



## garypen

finniganps said:


> E* is ONLY doing this promotion through the executive office right now.


Then they shouldn't advertise on the Charlie Chat and Geek Chat.


----------



## finniganps

garypen said:


> Then they shouldn't advertise on the Charlie Chat and Geek Chat.


I agree.....E* really doesn't market very well to existing customers....it's all about getting new ones unless you threaten to cancel. I was simply trying to help him get where he wanted to go - getting a 721 for a reasonable price.

When someone asks me about satellite I tell them to compare the channel lineups...if they don't have a preference I tell them to go with E* because they're generally cheaper.


----------



## garypen

I meant that Dish shouldn't advertise a promotion, if they don't follow up on it. 

They also really need to restructure their entire customer service organization. CSR Roulette should not be SOP to get the correct answer. There is no legitimate excuse for the misinformation and/or lack of information given by their CSR's. It's shameful.


----------



## kstevens

garypen said:


> I meant that Dish shouldn't advertise a promotion, if they don't follow up on it.
> 
> They also really need to restructure their entire customer service organization. CSR Roulette should not be SOP to get the correct answer. There is no legitimate excuse for the misinformation and/or lack of information given by their CSR's. It's shameful.


The promotion they advertised on the charlie chat was through RETAILERS only. I don't see your point.....

Ken


----------



## skizer

kstevens said:


> The promotion they advertised on the charlie chat was through RETAILERS only. I don't see your point.....
> 
> Ken


strange....I asked a local retailer about getting one for $249, he said I would have to call dish and see about it since they couldn't sell me one for that cheap!!!


----------



## Mainstreet

skizer said:


> strange....I asked a local retailer about getting one for $249, he said I would have to call dish and see about it since they couldn't sell me one for that cheap!!!


The promotion advertised on the chat is available only from your ORIGINAL retailer. That's the key word.

If you didn't originally buy from a retailer, your only hope is to get it through the executive office, or find someone willing to sell it at that price to you.


----------



## kstevens

Mainstreet said:


> The promotion advertised on the chat is available only from your ORIGINAL retailer. That's the key word.
> 
> If you didn't originally buy from a retailer, your only hope is to get it through the executive office, or find someone willing to sell it at that price to you.


They may have meant Original retailer, but the chat did say LOCAL. And my mistake, it was the tech chat, not charlie.....

Ken


----------



## garypen

kstevens said:


> The promotion they advertised on the charlie chat was through RETAILERS only. I don't see your point.....
> 
> Ken


Many dealers will not sell it at the advertised price. Also, some dealers that agree to sell it at that price, such as mine, insist on charging $99 for installation plus additional charges for any switches or other hardware that might be necessary. As such, it is Dish's responsibility to honor their advertised promotion of $249 with free installation.

THAT is my point. Is there something wrong with that logic?


----------



## Lyle_JP

> The promotion advertised on the chat is available only from your ORIGINAL retailer.


 My original retailer *was* Dish Network. I bought my first system direct from them. And they _still_ won't give me the deal.

I emailed [email protected] explaining the situation. I haven't heard back yet. I'll give them a couple of days, then I'll talk to DirecTV. I _know_ they'll be willing to give me a good deal on a dual-tuner PVR with free installation!


----------



## garypen

Lyle_JP said:


> I _know_ they'll be willing to give me a good deal on a dual-tuner PVR with free installation!


If not, you and Cristina Ricci can come over and watch mine.


----------



## Shub

This promotion is only available through retailers. However, like all escalated customer service groups, Executive Offices is based on the premise that "the squeaky wheel gets the grease."

The reason it's not publicized is that CSRs won't be selling it, thus presumably don't need to know.

Sirius radio systems are now available at Dish Network retailers. How much? I don't know. We don't sell them. Retailers do.


----------



## garypen

Shub said:


> The reason it's not publicized is that CSRs won't be selling it, thus presumably don't need to know.


They should at least know _*of*_ it. (Well...a properly administered CS organization should, anyway.)


----------



## Shub

garypen said:


> They should at least know _*of*_ it. (Well...a properly administered CS organization should, anyway.)


Indeed, it would be interesting to know how that decision was made. But I'm sure it was done several tax brackets up the org chart from me, so I can't say. Don't know.


----------



## finniganps

kenyarnall said:


> Don't call the office; send an email to [email protected] and someone from that office will call you back. At least, that's what happened for me, and the callback was really quick.


They must be geting backed up. I sent the e-mail Tuesday and haven't heard a word yet - two days. There also seems to be conflicting info. given on the price $249 vs. $299 and what you get with that (only the receiver or receiver, switches, LNBF (if needed) and installation). Should be interesting when I receive a call what they say.


----------



## kmcnamara

Well, it took them about 1.5 day to call me back. $249 including installation and switches. I think having been a customer for over 7 years helped.


----------



## finniganps

kmcnamara said:


> Well, it took them about 1.5 day to call me back. $249 including installation and switches. I think having been a customer for over 7 years helped.


I've been with them since 1999 - I haven't heard from them since I sent my request on 5/17. I sent a 2nd request today....hopefully I'll get a reply.


----------



## Lyle_JP

Yes, they finally got back to me as well and were very nice about everything. Being a $70/mo customer for over three years helped! $249 shipped, and free installation including all switches (we shall see how that goes down, but I'm now optimistic).

I've been threatening to go with DirecTV for awhile now, with their cheap 2-tuner Tivos and Dish's move to a DVR fee, but getting a dual-tuner PVR for a good price, plus still paying no fee, and the addition of the Sirius channels has convinced me to stick around for at least another year.

Thank you Dish, for making it right.


----------



## Scratch

I emailed 5/18 and got a quick response, but I had a follow up question that was answered last night. I was also told that the $249 included everything. I have been with Dish for almost 3 years (July), so I'm thrilled about this deal. Thank you Dish!! :hurah:


----------



## AppliedAggression

what package do you subscribe to?


----------



## finniganps

AppliedAggression said:


> what package do you subscribe to?


I get the basic package AT60 plus locals and two receivers - perhaps that's why they haven't responded. If you have to have a certain package, I wish they'd just tell you that.


----------



## kenyarnall

Update, for those keeping score: My 721 arrived Wednesday. The installer came this morning and ran the second cable from the dish. An hour's worth of software downloads later, and some JP1 programming for my remote, and the receiver is working wonderfully.

All for $249 plus tax. No cost for the install or shipping. What a fabulous deal!

BTW, this receiver is vastly superior to the 508 in virtually every way. I'm really impressed so far.

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## kmcnamara

finniganps said:


> I get the basic package AT60 plus locals and two receivers - perhaps that's why they haven't responded. If you have to have a certain package, I wish they'd just tell you that.


I think you've hit on your problem. When I spoke with Michael, he indicated that they're trying to reward some of the people who are their higher paying customers. He specifically said that they don't make much on the lowest tier customers.


----------



## finniganps

kenyarnall said:


> Update, for those keeping score: My 721 arrived Wednesday. The installer came this morning and ran the second cable from the dish. An hour's worth of software downloads later, and some JP1 programming for my remote, and the receiver is working wonderfully.
> 
> All for $249 plus tax. No cost for the install or shipping. What a fabulous deal!
> 
> BTW, this receiver is vastly superior to the 508 in virtually every way. I'm really impressed so far.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ken


Man I hope E* calls me back soon....I really like my 508 and now you're telling me the 721 is far superior.......


----------



## finniganps

kmcnamara said:


> I think you've hit on your problem. When I spoke with Michael, he indicated that they're trying to reward some of the people who are their higher paying customers. He specifically said that they don't make much on the lowest tier customers.


I'm starting to get the feeling that I may not get the $249 deal unless I upgrade my subscription package really soon.....


----------



## kmcnamara

Well, you could always temporarily bump it up and then bring it back down after you get your 721 installed... :grin:


----------



## Lyle_JP

For the record, I have had AT-100 (now 120), locals, and HBO+Satrz! from the beginning. I also had Superstations for the first year and a half. If you're only at AT-60 + locals, it doesn't surprise me that they're not eager to give you a PVR discount.


----------



## ebman

I wish I was as lucky. I received my 721 on Tuesday and it took until Friday afternoon to get a call back from Dish's executive office. In my area the soonest I could get an install was Monday May 31st. (which is a holiday) I made sure this was correct and I was told they would be there between noon and 5pm. We will see....


----------



## Pagali

kmcnamara said:


> I think you've hit on your problem. When I spoke with Michael, he indicated that they're trying to reward some of the people who are their higher paying customers. He specifically said that they don't make much on the lowest tier customers.


That doesn't really explain why I got the deal, then. My only programming is an international package that costs $49.95/ month, plus the $5 access fee. That's it, that's all.


----------



## kstevens

Mary H said:


> That doesn't really explain why I got the deal, then. My only programming is an international package that costs $49.95/ month, plus the $5 access fee. That's it, that's all.


All I have is at60/distant network/superstation/HD and I got the deal. I've also been with E* since they started up.

Ken


----------



## finniganps

kstevens said:


> All I have is at60/distant network/superstation/HD and I got the deal. I've also been with E* since they started up.
> 
> Ken


They called today and I will be getting a 721. I paid by credit card. I need to call them for additional info. after the receiver arrives.


----------



## AppliedAggression

finniganps said:


> They called today and I will be getting a 721. I paid by credit card. I need to call them for additional info. after the receiver arrives.


Did you get the $249 price, or 299?


----------



## Walter Knott

I have been on the list, here in Vermont since April 2003. Still have not got the call yet. After the tech chat on May 10th, decided to upgrade my 508 to the 721. Contacted all dealers in Vermont to have them check on it. In 2 weeks none have got a straight answer from Dish. Called last night and got direct with them. Got shuttled to a supervisor who finally said that she would have the executive office call and that they would probably solve my problem. Reading the previous threads, I understand that it is better to be a long term customer, 4 years, and a high package subscriber. I have the 180 package and HBO & Showtime and 4 recievers. We will see what happens over the next few days. God, they are a pain in the A** to deal with. It really shouldn't be this hard to get a 921, 721 or 522 but it is.
Will post updates when I hear back.


----------



## Walter Knott

Saw in my post that I did not say that I have been on the list for the 921 since April 2003.


----------



## Unthinkable

Walter Knott said:


> God, they are a pain in the A** to deal with. It really shouldn't be this hard to get a 921, 721 or 522 but it is. Will post updates when I hear back.


 This kind of customer service issue isn't just exclusive to Dish Network though. You will face the exact same kind of hurdles with Pegasus and DirecTV on promotions like this over time. I've been having a lot of issues with Best Buy customer service lately where employees don't want to honor their own printed pricings in their weekly flyers. Its a sign of the times thing.


----------



## frankbama

On a Sunday morning, after following this thread, I fired off an email to the executive offices at [email protected]. Seems as though this would be the most hastle free way to in on this promotion. By early afternoon (Sunday) I received a phone call from Michael, in the executive offices. I was assured that a 721 would be shipped to me ASAP, for $249.00. Michael gave me his direct telephone number so he could arrange for a free installation once the 721 arrived at my home. Could not have been easier.


----------



## finniganps

frankbama said:


> On a Sunday morning, after following this thread, I fired off an email to the executive offices at [email protected]. Seems as though this would be the most hastle free way to in on this promotion. By early afternoon (Sunday) I received a phone call from Michael, in the executive offices. I was assured that a 721 would be shipped to me ASAP, for $249.00. Michael gave me his direct telephone number so he could arrange for a free installation once the 721 arrived at my home. Could not have been easier.


I think they've received a lot of calls from people from this forum. Once I got the right e-mail contact, they were great! They are definately aware of this forum.


----------



## AppliedAggression

I agree. They've been great there at the exec office. Good job guys.


----------



## skizer

frankbama said:


> I received a phone call from Michael, in the executive offices. I was assured that a 721 would be shipped to me ASAP, for $249.00. Michael gave me his direct telephone number so he could arrange for a free installation once the 721 arrived at my home. Could not have been easier.


Michael must never leave the "executive offices".....When I heard from him via email to confirm things it was 5:30 am his time late last week!!

He was great to work with and I should have mine any day now....

Many thanks for the heads up on this deal to the members of this forum!!


----------



## tyleit

I have been following this thread closely since it was announced on the Tech chat that the 721 would be offered for $249. I purchased my system about five years ago through UBid.com and installed it myself.Over time I have added a DP7200 and a 508.I have been intererested in the 721 for a long time and the $249 price point has spurred me to action.

As I have no local Dishnetwork local retailer relationship I contacted Dish CS who said I needed to work through a retailer to access this offer. I have contacted a local retailer who is not really keen about handing me a 721 for $249 unless he can install it for additional $'s or figure a way to set me up as a new acct. 

I have emailed the CEO's office about a week ago as suggested in previous posts and have received no response. My monthly bill is about $60.

To compound my anxiety a friend of mine had a new 721 fail/die after a week of service recently. I am finding that through a competing sat. provider I can have a whole new system including two new dual tuner PVR's including the upgraded LNB's and switches needed for about the same price or less than the purchase price of the 721.

Pro's/Con's??Your thoughts and input regarding my dilemma appreciated.

loren


----------



## FrankIncensed

I used to post here all the time when it was called dbsfourms.com so I was estatic to stumble upon this whilst browsing for info on the 721. I did not have an easy time getting through to the ceo dept. as others suggested, in order to get the promo. No answer to email sent, so I called the regular number and asked for that dept. The csr wouldnt put me through, but kept putting me on hold saying she would "talk to them in that department" At first she said I couldnt qualify for the upgrade because I was getting the dishmover option, and that I would have to wait until that was installed, then call back & have someone come back out to reinstall the 721. After convincing her how assine that would be, rather than just running the extra line for the 721 when they install the new dish, I finally started to get somewhere. After being put on hold on and off for over an hour, they finally gave me the upgrade for $250, free shipping & install.
When I first signed up with dish 4 yrs ago, I had a dishplayer, and tons of problems, they finally agreed to replace that unit with a 501 which I have had absolutly no problem with for about 2yrs. Im holding my breath that I did the right thing by switching from a problem free unit, back to one that by the sounds of the posts here, is quit buggy, and may be more like the dishplayer of old, but I couldnt pass up the chance to be able to record one thing while watching something else. Thanks for all the good info. on this site, its good to be back


----------



## Mainstreet

FrankIncensed said:


> I used to post here all the time when it was called dbsfourms.com so I was estatic to stumble upon this whilst browsing for info on the 721. I did not have an easy time getting through to the ceo dept. as others suggested, in order to get the promo. No answer to email sent, so I called the regular number and asked for that dept. The csr wouldnt put me through, but kept putting me on hold saying she would "talk to them in that department" At first she said I couldnt qualify for the upgrade because I was getting the dishmover option, and that I would have to wait until that was installed, then call back & have someone come back out to reinstall the 721. After convincing her how assine that would be, rather than just running the extra line for the 721 when they install the new dish, I finally started to get somewhere. After being put on hold on and off for over an hour, they finally gave me the upgrade for $250, free shipping & install.
> When I first signed up with dish 4 yrs ago, I had a dishplayer, and tons of problems, they finally agreed to replace that unit with a 501 which I have had absolutly no problem with for about 2yrs. Im holding my breath that I did the right thing by switching from a problem free unit, back to one that by the sounds of the posts here, is quit buggy, and may be more like the dishplayer of old, but I couldnt pass up the chance to be able to record one thing while watching something else. Thanks for all the good info. on this site, its good to be back


If you liked the 501, you'll love the 721. Congratulations!


----------



## Lyle_JP

> I used to post here all the time when it was called dbsfourms.com


DBSForums has always been a different board, still very much alive and active.
http://www.dbsforums.com/vbulletin/

However, they are much more D*-centric over there.


----------



## FrankIncensed

Yea I discoverd that after I posted. When I was active on that board they had gone under for awhile. I actually like this one better.


----------



## finniganps

FYI - for those folks who haven't succeeded in getting a 721 through E*, the e-bay prices for new receivers have dropped and currently they are listing for $340-$370 for those who want to exercise the BUY it Now feature. Just do a search on Dish 721 and you'll see the list of current offerings.


----------



## kmcnamara

I'd rather get it from Dish Depot for $329 shipping included.


----------



## finniganps

kmcnamara said:


> I'd rather get it from Dish Depot for $329 shipping included.


I agree, just passing along more info. on e-bay. I bought my 508 on e-bay from a satellite dealer this past January and was very happy that it had the 1 year warranty. I'd strongly recommend that you buy it new or remanufactured and preferably from a satellite dealer. You get the 1 year warranty which is VERY important with this receiver.


----------



## strykerakamack

After my 2nd email they called me back and I was able to order the 721 on 5/21
I received a Dishpro quad??? yesterday and expected the 721 today .Well No 721 but my credit card has been charged as of the 21st. Called dish and well as usual left hand has no idea what right is doing . As far as they could tell 721 hasnt shipped .Call back tuesday they say . This is after It was to be shipped on the 21st and arriving by the 26th . I'll give em till wednesday since I,ll be away till then but it bettrer be sitting here when I return


----------



## Walter Knott

Posted last week on the usual problems getting the 721. Never got the call from the executive offices. Several members post an e-mail address. Sent an e-mail and got a call from Christina, who set everything up. Next Wed with the SW34 switch.
Thabk you all.


Walt


----------



## kmcnamara

721 arrived from Dish today. Now I've just got to call Dish back and arrange for an installer to come out...


----------



## leemathre

Got my 721 on Thursday. Called Michael in the executives offices on Friday to set up an install. Installer came this morning and hooked up a second DP34 switch and ran two additional lines into my house. No charge for the switch or the installation. Everything went well. I believe this is about the best deal Dish has offered.


----------



## Jim Rochefort

I sent two emails to echostar, on the 14th and 21st of May and no response.
Today I sent a third one with the first two as attachments and two hours later Chris called me and set me up for an install on the 8th of June. I was so happy I even ordered two 301s for the bedrooms. Chris said he looked for my earlier emails in his back log of emails and couldn't find them, some thing about hotmail problems. At least one of them got through. Thanks for all the info I picked up from this thread about who to contact and how. A phone call from me would have been next.

Jim


----------



## kmcnamara

Well, I was able to do a self-install so I don't need to contact Dish to arrange for an installation after all. My 721 works great!

The only thing that was a bad about this whole experience is that when I called Dish to authorize my new box, the guy apparently didn't enter my receiver ID correctly so I had to call back a 2nd time to get the thing authorized.

That's the 2nd time in a row that's happened to me (happened when I tried ot authorize my 921 also) - so either Dish CSR's have typing/dictation issues, or I need to visit a speech therapist.  

In the end, best $250 I've spent in a long time...


----------



## kstevens

kmcnamara said:


> Well, I was able to do a self-install so I don't need to contact Dish to arrange for an installation after all. My 721 works great!
> 
> The only thing that was a bad about this whole experience is that when I called Dish to authorize my new box, the guy apparently didn't enter my receiver ID correctly so I had to call back a 2nd time to get the thing authorized.
> 
> That's the 2nd time in a row that's happened to me (happened when I tried ot authorize my 921 also) - so either Dish CSR's have typing/dictation issues, or I need to visit a speech therapist.
> 
> In the end, best $250 I've spent in a long time...


I've been using my 721 for about a week now and am impressed with it. I've not had a single issue with it. Which is ironic since it is now discontinued 

Ken


----------



## Mike Russell

Did anyone else get charged sales tax on the 249.00 deal? This is the first time they have ever charged me sales tax, and I thought CJ told me they wouldn't be any tax.I thought I would check with everyone else before I call them.


----------



## BigMike

Mike Russell said:


> Did anyone else get charged sales tax on the 249.00 deal? This is the first time they have ever charged me sales tax, and I thought CJ told me they wouldn't be any tax.I thought I would check with everyone else before I call them.


I had to pay sales tax, but Dish has a physical presence in VA. I think the law is that if a company has a physical presence in a state, then they have to charge the state's sales tax. That might account for some folks paying sales tax and other not.


----------



## geoff

I got my 721 on Friday and hooked it up myself, no problems, works graet, no problems at all!...get this though, when I switched from my old dish-home place which I've had for 3+ years and told them I was going to have just the 721, they want me to send back my LNBF.....supposedly it is rented with the two old recievers I had....good thing I took the LNBF with me when I moved and had them install a new one with dishmover, or I would be without a LNBF....


----------



## ebman

The installers showed up at my house yesterday. Still amazed I was getting an install on Memorial Day. Installer showed up and said he was there with a Quad LNBF. Thought it was going to be a switch obviously this works just fine. He asked if that was all he was there for. (it didn't make sense to him, but his work order only showed the Quad replacement.) He assumed there had to be more to the job. I explained about the 721 and the deal. He had never even seen a 721. He realized it looked the same as the 522 except for the color and he had been installing many of those in our area. Anyway I told him I was supposed to have two new lines run so I could have my two old receivers and 721 connected. I had already moved the old receivers and cables to where I wanted them so all they had to do was the two new lines to the 721. The installers did a great job and were very friendly. I did get lucky, though. Part way through their work the dispatcher called him and asked how long he had left. By what his work order said they expected it to be a quick install. He told them what he was doing and I know they told he he wasn't supposed to deviate from the work order but since he had done that much he should go ahead and finish. I know I would not have been a very nice person if this was not done. I am sure nobody would have been working in the executive office to verify what work I had been promised. Again, everything was completed fully and it works great. Great thanks to the installer who made sure the customer was taken care of. I did suggest that when the dispatchers call to verify your install a few days before they should also verify what work is expected to be done so any discrepancies can be rectified. This is a great product so far. Good luck to all.


----------



## Filip1

Just wanted to thank everyone for the good info on upgrading to a new 721 found in this thread. After reading the posts I did the email thing to the exec offices at dish yesterday afternoon. I was shocked to get a call from a very nice woman named Christine less than 2 hours later. To make a long story short, my install is set for next Tuesday. The price was $249. Fantastic! Nice going Dish!


----------



## Guest

I really like Dish, but I am not at all happy with this "Executive Office" scam they have going on. I too emailed them and received a call the next day. They offered me the 721 and told me it would be $299.00. I questioned the price, and told her I thought it was $249.00. She put me on hold, and probably went to the break room for a pop, and came back and said "you are right, it's $249.00".

She then proceeded to tell me I had to pay for the DP34 switch. I told her I thought it was included, but she said NO. She did put me on hold to check on it, but came back and said I had to buy the switch. I should have just hung up and called DishDepot, but I didn't. So I paid 249+119. It's still a "deal", but I really have a BAD taste for DishNetwork right now.

I wonder if Charlie really knows what's going on here.


----------



## garypen

ssaa said:


> So I paid 249+119. It's still a "deal",


Yeah. A bad one.


----------



## Blademan

emailed [email protected] over the weekend. Got a call and email yesterday. Ordered 721+LNB+switch+install = $299. No $249, even after much prodding (I have been a customer for a year or so, and only 61.5 int'l programming at $60/mo.). Sending extra stuff since I already have 2 IRDs.

Very helpful at dish & thanks much to this forum.


----------



## finniganps

Well, they finished the 721 install this morning. It took two guys 2 hours (I'm glad they did it). They upgraded my LNBF to Dishpro and used a DP34 switch. I'll have to buy a dishpro adapter if I want to add my old 4900 as a receiver. If they didn't do the upgrade they would have had to use a SW64 switch. Everything went well, all equipment was included and there were no hidden charges (free installation). I look forward to using my new 721!


----------



## Guest

FrankIncensed said:


> I used to post here all the time when it was called dbsfourms.com so I was estatic to stumble upon this whilst browsing for info on the 721. I did not have an easy time getting through to the ceo dept. as others suggested, in order to get the promo. No answer to email sent, so I called the regular number and asked for that dept. The csr wouldnt put me through, but kept putting me on hold saying she would "talk to them in that department" At first she said I couldnt qualify for the upgrade because I was getting the dishmover option, and that I would have to wait until that was installed, then call back & have someone come back out to reinstall the 721. After convincing her how assine that would be, rather than just running the extra line for the 721 when they install the new dish, I finally started to get somewhere. After being put on hold on and off for over an hour, they finally gave me the upgrade for $250, free shipping & install.
> When I first signed up with dish 4 yrs ago, I had a dishplayer, and tons of problems, they finally agreed to replace that unit with a 501 which I have had absolutly no problem with for about 2yrs. Im holding my breath that I did the right thing by switching from a problem free unit, back to one that by the sounds of the posts here, is quit buggy, and may be more like the dishplayer of old, but I couldnt pass up the chance to be able to record one thing while watching something else. Thanks for all the good info. on this site, its good to be back


After reading the posts here, I called Dishnetwork's executive number that was posted. I asked about the 721 upgrade and the lady told me it was $299.00. I told her I saw on this site where it was $249.00 and those that were over charged received a refund. She said she could apply the adjustment and give it to me for $249.00 but did not include installation...just shipping. Again I said I read here free installation and that I just needed an extra line ran from my quad LNB because I was using only three. After a pause, she set me up with an appointment in 15 days to run the line. She said I should receive the 721 prior to that. Thanks for all the great info here. I almost purchased a 721 on E-bay for $100.00 more and would have had to run the line myself.


----------



## Jim Rochefort

Jim Rochefort said:


> I sent two emails to echostar, on the 14th and 21st of May and no response.
> Today I sent a third one with the first two as attachments and two hours later Chris called me and set me up for an install on the 8th of June. I was so happy I even ordered two 301s for the bedrooms. Chris said he looked for my earlier emails in his back log of emails and couldn't find them, some thing about hotmail problems. At least one of them got through. Thanks for all the info I picked up from this thread about who to contact and how. A phone call from me would have been next.
> 
> Jim


The installer came two days ago and put everything together in about 2 1/2 hours. The 721 didn't get here until yesterday but it wasn't much trouble to hook up and set up after doing several DP7100/7200s. Everything is working great. I got 2-311s instead of 301s but the only difference is the 311 has smart card chips instead of a removable card. Another bravo zulu for Dish Net. (Bravo Zulu is navy code for well done.) Now if the company would just clue in the CSRs and supervisors about this promo everything would be great.

Jim


----------



## garypen

For those who got a switch included with the 721 upgrade, was it shipped separately? 

I received the DP34 switch via UPS 2nd Day. But, have not yet received the 721. 

Is this normal?

(BTW, that DP34 is HUGE. No problem. But, I wasn't expecting it to be so big.)


----------



## finniganps

garypen said:


> For those who got a switch included with the 721 upgrade, was it shipped separately?
> 
> I received the DP34 switch via UPS 2nd Day. But, have not yet received the 721.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> (BTW, that DP34 is HUGE. No problem. But, I wasn't expecting it to be so big.)


My install was done by E*, so they had everything needed in the truck (LNBF's and DP34 switch). The receiver was shipped to me separately by E*. Receiver took 3 or 4 days to arrive by 2nd day air.


----------



## jmbrooks

Chalk up another one...

Called the regular dish # and asked for the executive office (had to convince the csr) and spoke to Christine (I think) and got my 721 and quad for $249...awesome!!

Best customer service experience with E* ever. Very nice, knowedgabe service rep.

Gonna install myself ("If you want the job done right.....") and don't need the external switch.

WOOHOO!!:hurah:


----------



## Mark S.

garypen said:


> For those who got a switch included with the 721 upgrade, was it shipped separately?
> 
> I received the DP34 switch via UPS 2nd Day. But, have not yet received the 721.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> (BTW, that DP34 is HUGE. No problem. But, I wasn't expecting it to be so big.)


Garypen,

I did the same 721 upgrade and asked for the free DP34 switch which I was also given for free.

I was told that the DP34 would ship seperately and should arrive a day or two prior to the 721.

Only difference between your experience and mine is they told me the Dp34 would arrive earlier but they forgot to ship it.

I received my 721 a week after the order was placed and still no DP34 switch.

I called them back after a couple more days of waiting for it and they shipped it out to me Next Day Air at no cost to me.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Jim Rochefort

I notice in the Charlie Chat last Monday they didn't mention anything about the 721 upgrade. Is it over or did they just keep a low profile and hope it would go away?


Jim


----------



## Mark S.

I bought my 721 via the upgrade promotion for $249 direct from DISH. Paid by credit card for receiver only. I wasn't charged anything for shipping and at the time was also not charged any tax.

Now I get my DISH monthly bill and they throw the sale onto my DISH account bill and guess what??? I get charged an extra $20 in taxes. Go figure. :nono: 

Someone who is more knowledgeable on tax laws help me out here. The part I don't understand is anytime I purchase something online or over the phone from a business outside of my home state of Texas, I'm not charged any taxes.

This was purchased from the home office in Colorado and shipped from the same location to Texas. At the time of purchase no taxes were accessed. Can they now tack this purchase from a month ago onto my June bill and charge me for the taxes???   

I was more than a little upset when I found this on this month's bill! :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 

Anyone out there have the same experience?


----------



## SimpleSimon

Real quick - the sales taxes that we all enjoy skipping when ordering something out of state are not skipped for quite that reason. If the seller has a business presence in the state in question (Texas for you), then sales tax must be charged. Dish has a warehouse or depot or something in Texas, so you get nailed.


----------



## kmcnamara

Simon is correct. This concept is known as "Nexus". I also live in Texas and was charged the tax. Another example is if you bought something from Walmart.com. They would charge you sales tax because Walmart obviously has a presence in Texas.


----------



## finniganps

kmcnamara said:


> Simon is correct. This concept is known as "Nexus". I also live in Texas and was charged the tax. Another example is if you bought something from Walmart.com. They would charge you sales tax because Walmart obviously has a presence in Texas.


Even if you don't pay the sales tax charged by your state because the company doesn't have a tax presence in the state, you should theoretically be remitting the use tax (equal in amount to the sales tax) to the state. People simply do not comply with the use tax. It's not that there's no tax, it's just that the people don't pay it.

The states are currently working on a project Streamlined Sales Tax to get all retailers to collect the tax no matter where you live and no matter where they do business. The states are hoping that by working together on a solution that Congress will pass the necessary laws to allow them to force all companies to collect the sales tax that is not being collected at this point. Over 1/2 the states are involved at this point.


----------



## Blademan

garypen said:


> For those who got a switch included with the 721 upgrade, was it shipped separately?
> 
> I received the DP34 switch via UPS 2nd Day. But, have not yet received the 721.
> 
> Is this normal?


Yes. I received my DP34 in 2 days, but the 721 took 10 days-2 weeks.


----------



## Slaylock

I also had a successful experience. I e-mailed [email protected] and got a response that day. $249, free shipping, free install. I placed the order on 6/2, but by 6/10 it still hadn't shipped. They did upgrade me to next-day shipping for free, so I received the 721 on 6/11. The installer came yesterday and added a legacy quad (I did all the internal cabling).

Overall, I'm very pleased with the 721. The guide is lightning fast, dual tuners is very handy, and we are enjoying on-screen caller id. I miss my Dishplayer's name-based recordings, but I like the 721 better overall.

Thanks to everyone who gave such useful information in this thread. I wouldn't have even known about this deal otherwise.


----------



## garypen

Blademan said:


> Yes. I received my DP34 in 2 days, but the 721 took 10 days-2 weeks.


Thanks. It turns out my 721 didn't ship until Wed. evening, even though I was billed (and the DP34 switch was shipped) last Thursday.

Oh well. I'm looking forward to setting it up on Monday, when it's scheduled to arrive.


----------



## craig559

Mine was installed on the 17th. Was as ussual a scew with Dish tho. The poor installer only had a drop off of my switchs and converter on his work order. So I thought here it starts and I wont get it installed. BUT Terry(the installer) came thru, he did the install anyway and told me not to worry he would take care of getting his money out of Dish, great guy and good work, it was the first 721 install he had done and was pretty amazed with the reciever. He said the outfit he worked for could not even get them, since they were introduced, and when he heard the price he was kinda surprised.


----------



## riekl

Actually the concept of sales taxes on here is slightly wrong.

If Vendor does not have a POB (place of business) in a state they do not have to COLLECT the sales tax. You as the buyer however are legally obligated to notify the state on your annual tax form about all uncollected sales taxes and to pay them with your income tax.

I.e. if you buy an item from a small mom and pop shop in TX and you live in MI, lets say this item costs $1000. The mom and pop shop is only going to charge you $1000 + shipping.

However when you file your 2004 taxes in feb-april (whenever you do) you must notify the state of michigan of this $1000 purcase and pay your $60 in taxes at this time.

Every state I know of has these laws and they are notoriouisly ignored by consumers .. but be forewarned that it IS tax "evasion" and a jailable offense if the states were to decide to proseucte.


----------



## Mark S.

riekl said:


> Actually the concept of sales taxes on here is slightly wrong.
> 
> If Vendor does not have a POB (place of business) in a state they do not have to COLLECT the sales tax. You as the buyer however are legally obligated to notify the state on your annual tax form about all uncollected sales taxes and to pay them with your income tax.
> 
> I.e. if you buy an item from a small mom and pop shop in TX and you live in MI, lets say this item costs $1000. The mom and pop shop is only going to charge you $1000 + shipping.
> 
> However when you file your 2004 taxes in feb-april (whenever you do) you must notify the state of michigan of this $1000 purcase and pay your $60 in taxes at this time.
> 
> Every state I know of has these laws and they are notoriouisly ignored by consumers .. but be forewarned that it IS tax "evasion" and a jailable offense if the states were to decide to proseucte.


Thanks for all the info folks...

I was just a little surprised by this.

And riekl...FYI...We DO NOT pay state income tax in Texas.  Would that still make it tax evasion??? :nono2:


----------



## kmcnamara

Riekl, what you're describing is Use Tax, not sales tax (although they are essentially the same thing). Sales tax is appropriate for Dish to collect when selling to Texas consumers because they have a presence it Texas - I believe they have a call center in El Paso? If Dish did not have a presence in Texas, then you are correct. Dish would not collect the sales tax but the consumer would be liable to pay the state of Texas for the Use Tax which would be the same tax rate. As you indicated, no one does this because there's almost no way for the state to track these kinds of out-of-state purchases (and also because very few individuals and non-business owners even know about the Use Tax concept).


----------



## Mike D-CO5

When I buy anything from Dishdepot in Florida, I live in Texas, I never pay any tax on anything. All out of the state of Florida citizens never get charged income tax. This is the main reason why I do all dish receiver upgrades through Mark at Dishdepot. Of course this is a internet site and as far as I know there is no federal compulsary tax on the internet yet. Congress has never put a tax on it and keeps agreeing to extend the no tax rule for another 5 years . Someday the internet will be taxed and then one advantage of internet shopping will be gone.


----------



## riekl

Mark S. said:


> Thanks for all the info folks...
> 
> I was just a little surprised by this.
> 
> And riekl...FYI...We DO NOT pay state income tax in Texas.  Would that still make it tax evasion??? :nono2:


Mark,

If Texas has a sales tax, and you do not pay that tax to the state on items you buy online, then yes it is tax evasion.

And like the other poster said it is not currently enforced anywhere .. I am just trying to make people aware because legally the states can enforce this, and some broke state desperate for money is going to after the billions of dollars in owed use tax's in order to balance their budget. I personally pay my use tax because its not worth not paying it for 5 years and then getting burned when they backbill you for it all, WITH interest.

kmcnamara,

"(and also because very few individuals and non-business owners even know about the Use Tax concept)." As i am sure you aware the IRS and state treasuries do not consider ignorance of tax law an excuse and will prosecute just as harshly.


----------



## kmcnamara

Mike D-CO5 said:


> When I buy anything from Dishdepot in Florida, I live in Texas, I never pay any tax on anything. All out of the state of Florida citizens never get charged income tax. This is the main reason why I do all dish receiver upgrades through Mark at Dishdepot. Of course this is a internet site and as far as I know there is no federal compulsary tax on the internet yet. Congress has never put a tax on it and keeps agreeing to extend the no tax rule for another 5 years . Someday the internet will be taxed and then one advantage of internet shopping will be gone.


Legally, you have to pay use tax on any out of state purchase whether it's mail order or an Internet purchase. It's true that Dishdepot won't collect the tax because they are not obligated to do so. However, you are obligated to calculate the tax and send it into the the local taxing authority in Texas. Having said that, I never do it...


----------



## veith

riekl said:


> Mark,
> 
> If Texas has a sales tax, and you do not pay that tax to the state on items you buy online, then yes it is tax evasion.
> 
> And like the other poster said it is not currently enforced anywhere .. I am just trying to make people aware because legally the states can enforce this, and some broke state desperate for money is going to after the billions of dollars in owed use tax's in order to balance their budget. I personally pay my use tax because its not worth not paying it for 5 years and then getting burned when they backbill you for it all, WITH interest.
> 
> kmcnamara,
> 
> "(and also because very few individuals and non-business owners even know about the Use Tax concept)." As i am sure you aware the IRS and state treasuries do not consider ignorance of tax law an excuse and will prosecute just as harshly.


Last year, for the first time, Oklahoma (a "broke" state) made it quite clear on our income tax form we are responsible for sales tax on any item purchased out of state, period. We have the choice of giving a detailed account of every transaction or giving a straight percentage (forgot how much) of our income. I believe it also stated we would be prosecuted if investigated and found in noncompliance.

Best regards,
Charles


----------



## silicon_ghost

This is far off topic but, regarding sales tax.

Your state is NOT permitted to collect sales tax from entities without a physical presence in your state. To do so would violate the constitutional rule that states cannot interfere in interstate commerce. This was placed in the constitution to prevent a repeat of the earlier confederation of states taxing the hell out of each others imports/exports. The congress so far has said that sales tax falls into category. I suggest you spend time heckling your U.S. Representatives and Senators if you don't wish to be taxed to death as some states are wont to do.

The sections I repeated below (from the constitution) have been interpreted as "states cannot interfere in interstate commerce". Of course Congress has the power to change that.


Section 9 Clause 5: No Tax or Duty shall be laid on Articles exported from any State.

Section 9 Clause 6: No Preference shall be given by any Regulation of Commerce or Revenue to the Ports of one State over those of another: nor shall Vessels bound to, or from, one State, be obliged to enter, clear, or pay Duties in another.

Section 10 Clause 2: No State shall, without the Consent of the Congress, lay any Imposts or Duties on Imports or Exports, except what may be absolutely necessary for executing it's inspection Laws: and the net Produce of all Duties and Imposts, laid by any State on Imports or Exports, shall be for the Use of the Treasury of the United States; and all such Laws shall be subject to the Revision and Controul of the Congress.


----------



## mindwarp

I have asked a few csr's about the 721 offer and they say that there is no offer


----------



## ron6399

Mindwarp just send an email to [email protected] asking about the 721 for $249 , thats what I did a few days ago and had a return phone call from the ceo office the same day and voila my 721 was ordered. I had tried calling myself but ran into the same roadblock no one new of the deal.


----------



## riekl

Silicon_ghost,

Article I, Section 9, is a limitation on the power of
Congress, not the states.

Section 10, which states:

"No State shall, without the Consent of the Congress, lay
any Imposts or Duties on Imports or Exports, except what may
be absolutely necessary for executing it's inspection
Laws...."

The short answer is that taxes on consumers for goods
purchases (i.e., sales and use taxes) are not taxes on the
importing or exporting of goods, but on the retail sale with
the state, because the tax is the same regardless of whether
the goods being purchased were manufacturing inside the
state or outside the state.

For some reason, the Supreme Court usually addresses this
problem as a commerce clause problem, and not a problem
under Article I, section 10. For a decision approving the
imposition of a "use tax" on tangible property brought into
a state, see Henneford v. Silas Mason Co., 300 U.S. 577 
(1937), http://laws.findlaw.com/us/300/577.html

In short short, State Sales taxes are perfectly legal and you ARE legally obligated to pay your state of residence the sales tax for any item that you buy in another state if it was not collected by the Vendor.



silicon_ghost said:


> This is far off topic but, regarding sales tax.
> 
> Your state is NOT permitted to collect sales tax from entities without a physical presence in your state. To do so would violate the constitutional rule that states cannot interfere in interstate commerce. This was placed in the constitution to prevent a repeat of the earlier confederation of states taxing the hell out of each others imports/exports. The congress so far has said that sales tax falls into category. I suggest you spend time heckling your U.S. Representatives and Senators if you don't wish to be taxed to death as some states are wont to do.
> 
> The sections I repeated below (from the constitution) have been interpreted as "states cannot interfere in interstate commerce". Of course Congress has the power to change that.
> 
> 
> Section 9 Clause 5: No Tax or Duty shall be laid on Articles exported from any State.
> 
> Section 9 Clause 6: No Preference shall be given by any Regulation of Commerce or Revenue to the Ports of one State over those of another: nor shall Vessels bound to, or from, one State, be obliged to enter, clear, or pay Duties in another.
> 
> Section 10 Clause 2: No State shall, without the Consent of the Congress, lay any Imposts or Duties on Imports or Exports, except what may be absolutely necessary for executing it's inspection Laws: and the net Produce of all Duties and Imposts, laid by any State on Imports or Exports, shall be for the Use of the Treasury of the United States; and all such Laws shall be subject to the Revision and Controul of the Congress.


----------



## Mark S.

Wow...

Sorry for ever getting you guys going on the subject of taxes being accessed to my purchase.

If it puts any of you at ease, know that DISH explained it to me over the phone, though not nearly as well as all of you have, and I paid it. End of discussion, hopefully.

Once again though, thanks for the info.


----------



## rkrider113

Just wanted to add my "721 deal" experience to the collection. I've been a DHP subscriber for coming up on 2 years. I have the top 180/Hbo/Max programing package. My equip consists of a 508 Pvr & 301 rec. I sent an email as has been described and received a call from Chris the next day. Bottom line 721, installation, and shipping 249.00. So I will now have a 721 & 508 (sending the 301 back) Chris was super patient and knowledgable answering many questions. So if a 721 is what you want then by all means send the email...... Its real

Steve


----------



## larrystotler

I am an installer for a local retailer. I looked through this thread and thought I would clear it up a bit. The actuall promotion is the Dishplayer 510 DVR upgrade. For NON-DHP subscribers, it is as follows:

510 - $79 - No truck roll, upgrade or addititon. Additional $4.98/month VOD fee unless you have Everything
510 - $99 - Truck rolll, upgrade or addititon. Additional $4.98/month VOD fee unless you have Everything.
501 - $149 - upgrade or addititon. Truck roll if required. NO VOD fee.
508 - $199 - upgrade or addititon. Truck roll if required. NO VOD fee.
721 - $249 - upgrade or addititon. Truck roll if required. NO VOD fee.
921 - $599 - upgrade or addititon. Truck roll if required. Additional $4.98/month VOD fee unless you have Everything 

All upgrades include any nesseccary switches. Minimum commitment to AT60 or Dish Latino for 1 year. Sales tax where applicable. This comes directlly from May's retailer chat. All promotions extended thru 7/31/04. Only 1 DVR upgrade every 6 months.

Retailer may charge more for receivers for non promo sales. 721 receivers require activation by the advance tech support team.

I believe they are trying to get rid of the older, non VOD fee equipment. I did the 721 upgrade, but it took a while to get one.

Hope this helps.


----------



## finniganps

larrystotler said:


> I am an installer for a local retailer. I looked through this thread and thought I would clear it up a bit. The actuall promotion is the Dishplayer 510 DVR upgrade. For NON-DHP subscribers, it is as follows:
> 
> 510 - $79 - No truck roll, upgrade or addititon. Additional $4.98/month VOD fee unless you have Everything
> 510 - $99 - Truck rolll, upgrade or addititon. Additional $4.98/month VOD fee unless you have Everything.
> 501 - $149 - upgrade or addititon. Truck roll if required. NO VOD fee.
> 508 - $199 - upgrade or addititon. Truck roll if required. NO VOD fee.
> 721 - $249 - upgrade or addititon. Truck roll if required. NO VOD fee.
> 921 - $599 - upgrade or addititon. Truck roll if required. Additional $4.98/month VOD fee unless you have Everything
> 
> All upgrades include any nesseccary switches. Minimum commitment to AT60 or Dish Latino for 1 year. Sales tax where applicable. This comes directlly from May's retailer chat. All promotions extended thru 7/31/04. Only 1 DVR upgrade every 6 months.


I just got my 721 upgrade so I'm not eligible again for 5 months for this upgrade, but I find it amazing that they'd allow people to get the 921 for $599 when you consider people have been on a waiting list for over a year to get one. This promotion will just make the wait that much longer.


----------



## garypen

I'm surprised nobody else has replied regarding that 921 promo. That seems like a major thing, if it's correct.


----------



## rcwilcox

garypen said:


> I'm surprised nobody else has replied regarding that 921 promo. That seems like a major thing, if it's correct.


Roger that. My guess is you can't get one yet though. This is a great promo. Everybody complains Dish doesn't do anything for existing customers but this is great. I did the 721 and they also gave me a DP quad a DP34 a DP dual to go along with it. Excellent customer retention efforts in my opinion.


----------



## jmbrooks

larrystotler said:


> I did the 721 upgrade, but it took a while to get one.


I ordered my 721 on Tue 6/15, recieved it the following Wed 6/23.

I'm now considering the 811 promo if it's true. From all I've read on this forum about the 921 I'm not sure I would take it even if it was free. (not worth all the headaches)


----------



## larrystotler

jmbrooks said:


> I ordered my 721 on Tue 6/15, recieved it the following Wed 6/23.
> 
> I'm now considering the 811 promo if it's true. From all I've read on this forum about the 921 I'm not sure I would take it even if it was free. (not worth all the headaches)


I added mine in may. We get our equipment through the Baltimore warehouse, and evidently they didn't stock that unit. Considering that the smart card was a 2xxxxxxx series, it is definately a unit that has been laying around for a while. I've been installing 6xxxxxxx series lately. It has worked well, though I had to unplug it to reset it today.

Here is some more info on the upgrade:

Retailer must collect full receiver price from cust on 501/508/721 upgrades since DIsh will not reimburse.
If not enrolled in Credit Card Autopay, or choose not to, there is a $24.95 payment neccessary to Dish, in addition to the receiver price and any sales tax.
Elligibility:
Non DHP - No more than 6 total receivers, and can be a swap out or add on.
DHP - No more than 4 total receivers, and can be a swap out or add on.
Must be original retailer, unless original is not available.
With an add on, a larger switch will be provided by Dish(retailer will get reimb.)
Says retailer can charge only the $149/$199/$249 for the 501/508/721
The 921 is NOT eligible in this upgrade - I was mistaken! Nor is the 522.


----------



## finniganps

Larry - thanks for the update - ANY promotion for the 921 seemed premature given the shortage in supplies. I appreciate the correction.


----------



## 34Ford

Unfreaking wonderful. I find this site after trying to get a 510 from dish with 3 different csr's for $25 and then $50. So I gave up.
In other words, its a lease deal.

Then I find this forum thru alt.dbs.echostar usergroups. Then found this thread, and in less than 2 hours I have a 721 on its way!

I cannot believe it. My wife said are you sure you didn't give the $250 to someone other than Dishnetwork.

I emailed the above addy and in an hour Jason called me and I told him that I already have two dual lnb's and I only needed a DP34.
He said the switch was $114 but he throwed it & the shipping in for the $249 price  

And to think I almost bought the 510 for $299 down at my radio shack. Now I can sell my 4700.

Dennis


----------



## backalack

Still waiting for my 721...I sent an email to the exec offices on 12-Jun. Received a call back within 2 hrs...721, install DP quad LNBF, DP34, shipping and all necessary RG6 for $249. However, there was a mixup with the order and the CC payment went to my Dish bill instead of the 721 order. I didn't notice this until I was trying to pay my bill and there was a huge credit. Called the exec offices on Sat (Jul 3) and I think it is straight now. Hope to get the 721 on Tue (Jul 6) with final install on Jul 14. Final config will be 2 721s and 2 301s. Been ready and can't wait.


----------



## kmcnamara

Backalack, the CC payment is supposed to appear on your Dish bill. That's the way they do it. It sounds like they never charged your account for the 721 (probably because they screwed up and never initiated the shipment) which is why you had the big credit.


----------



## backalack

Well, my 721 didn't arrive today  (I figured as much). I hope it comes tomorrow.


----------



## Jim Rochefort

I waited for over a week for my 721 to arrive and it got here the day after the installer was here but it was worth the wait. I had to hook it up and set it up myself but after doing several 7100/7200s over the last few years it was a snap. 


Jim


----------



## FIRESTORM

I just emailed to the address above and got a call the next morning. Got my 721 on the way for $249.

Does anyone know if these boxes are new or refurbs?

BTW, Thanks for the info on the email address.


----------



## ron6399

They're new as I asked that question before I ordered, and my 721 appeared new physically and from a code standpoint it took its initial download.


----------



## 34Ford

Also while I wait, how can this dual tuner work with only 1 remote?


Oh and did anyone get a email after the purchase was made.
Jason told me to expect one to confirm it was bought and shipped.


----------



## garypen

34Ford said:


> Also while I wait, how can this dual tuner work with only 1 remote?


Most of the dual-tuner action happens invisibly. In other words, if a timer fires up while you're watching something, the tuner that is not being used for the live viewing will do the recording.

For simultaneous two-tuner viewing, you use the PIP, Swap, and Red Buttons on the remote.

Remember...Unlike the 522 with its two discrete outputs, the 721 only has ONE output. (There are multiple composite and an S-video output, but they all show the same feed.) Only one remote is needed, as only one output is being viewed.


> Oh and did anyone get a email after the purchase was made.
> Jason told me to expect one to confirm it was bought and shipped.


I got no emails. Actually, after I emailed them, they left a phone message saying I needed to call them to place the actual order. However, even though I didn't call, the next day a DP34 switch arrived via FedEx, a charge for $249/tax was added to my account, and the 721 arrived a week or so later.


----------



## FIRESTORM

Ordered my 721 via phone on Tuesday, got it today (thurs). The only thing that did not arrive was the switch.


----------



## finniganps

FIRESTORM said:


> Ordered my 721 via phone on Tuesday, got it today (thurs). The only thing that did not arrive was the switch.


If you're having E* install it, they'll bring the switch and the additional cable. If it's a self install, you may need to call them if it doesn't arrive soon.


----------



## FIRESTORM

Thanks for the info. They are installing it for me, so I guess they will bring it with them.


----------



## 34Ford

garypen said:


> For simultaneous two-tuner viewing, you use the PIP, Swap, and Red Buttons on the remote.
> 
> Remember...Unlike the 522 with its two discrete outputs, the 721 only has ONE output. (There are multiple composite and an S-video output, but they all show the same feed.) Only one remote is needed, as only one output is being viewed.


Oh crap, I might should have bought the 522. I wanted a DVR and the ability for me to watch one show in the den and the wife on another channel in the bedroom. :nono:

Or Ill have to keep my ole 4700.


----------



## larrystotler

34Ford said:


> Oh crap, I might should have bought the 522. I wanted a DVR and the ability for me to watch one show in the den and the wife on another channel in the bedroom. :nono:
> 
> Or Ill have to keep my ole 4700.


The 522 is only available to new DHA customers. It is NOT offered as an upgrade yet(if ever).

Also, the 522 has the ability to be put into single mode to act like a 721. tho I am not sure how. If you have a PiP TV, you can run both outputs from the 522 into it, and the use both remotes to do the PiP channel changes.


----------



## Jordan420

I just talked to dish customer support & CSR Jason assured me that the 721 receiver a Hi Def Single tuner receiver.

Jordan


----------



## SimpleSimon

My gawd, they just get more and more clueless over time.


----------



## Bob Haller

Jordan420 said:


> I just talked to dish customer support & CSR Jason assured me that the 721 receiver a Hi Def Single tuner receiver.
> 
> Jordan


Jason be WRONG! Too bad.... 721 is a standard def receiver with 2 sat tuners.


----------



## Jordan420

I know he's wrong! And he started arguing with me and hung up when I said I was going to record his comments. Can somone PM me the phone number to someone who is in the know about this offer? I e-mailed [email protected] but it is the weekend right now.

Thanks
Jordan


----------



## garypen

Jordan420 said:


> And he started arguing with me and hung up when I said I was going to record his comments.


Ignorance and arrogance is a dangerous combination. (Just ask anybody who watches the news.)


----------



## SimpleSimon

We have some of that on these forums, too.


----------



## larrystotler

Jordan420 said:


> I know he's wrong! And he started arguing with me and hung up when I said I was going to record his comments. Can somone PM me the phone number to someone who is in the know about this offer? I e-mailed [email protected] but it is the weekend right now.
> 
> Thanks
> Jordan


You must go to your original retailer to do the upgrade, or have dish do it. If you have any questions as to whether the 721 is HD or not, go to the dishnetwork homepage and view the product specs for the 721. I have one, and I can attest that it is NOT an HD receiver. ONLY the 5000/6000/6000u/811/921s are high def. The upgrade, as I posted earlier in this thread, is $249 plus any sales tax, includes any switches neccessary for it to work as an addon or replacement, and includes a $24.95 fee if you don't have/sign up for credit card autopay.


----------



## Jordan420

I know the 721 is NOT a HD receiver. I received a call today from the executive office, I will be getting 
1-1 721 receiver
2-1 DP quad lnbf
3-2 DP adapters for my old receivers
4-1 DP34 switch 
all for $249 shipped 2 day fed ex

Thank you everyone for your help


Jordan


----------



## finniganps

Jordan420 said:


> I know the 721 is NOT a HD receiver. I received a call today from the executive office, I will be getting
> 1-1 721 receiver
> 2-1 DP quad lnbf
> 3-2 DP adapters for my old receivers
> 4-1 DP34 switch
> all for $249 shipped 2 day fed ex


You did well. They wouldn't send me the DP adapter with my install to work with my 4900 receiver because they were going to just install a larger switch to work with my legacy equipment. I decided to go to DP equipment because I thought I'd be better off in the long run so they installed that instead. DP adapters are going for $30-$50 on e-bay, so if I decide I want to activate my 4900 in the future, I know what it will cost to use it.


----------



## Cholly

I placed my order for a 721 today after my retailer said he couldn't get a 921, and BTW, the 921 for $699 is for NEW customers. Got an email from Jason (could it be the same Jason that thought the 721 was HD?) to call him, which I did. They'll be shipping me a 721 with quad LNBF since it will be joining my 811 and 311. Price -- $249.


----------



## 34Ford

I bought the 721 last Sunday. Should I rattle their cage yet? Are they delivered via UPS or Fedex?
Just so long as I get it in by friday night to record Stargate.
Or dig out the VCR.


----------



## finniganps

34Ford said:


> I bought the 721 last Sunday. Should I rattle their cage yet? Are they delivered via UPS or Fedex?
> Just so long as I get it in by friday night to record Stargate.
> Or dig out the VCR.


Mine took about 5 business days 3 months ago....I'd dig out the VCR tomorrow if you still don't have the PVR. It will take a bit of time to install it, so you're cutting it close to complete the install unless you've already run the new line (which you could do now).


----------



## 34Ford

I had considered doing the coax. But Im not sure what I need.

I have a pair of lnb's now, each one is dual outputs.
And one sw21 feeding to one 4700 receiver.

So I need to run two more cables from the lnb's to the new dp34, right.
Thats a total of 4 cables to the dp34.

Then how many from the dp34 to the 721? Two Im betting. 

Is there a place online I can d/l the 721 manual, a pdf maybe?

Dennis


----------



## jmbrooks

34Ford said:


> I bought the 721 last Sunday. Should I rattle their cage yet? Are they delivered via UPS or Fedex?
> Just so long as I get it in by friday night to record Stargate.
> Or dig out the VCR.


Likely it has already gone out thier door, so rattling the cage will only raise your own BP. You might have it by Fri. I ordered mine on a Tue and had it the following Wed, 6 working days. It came Fedex.


----------



## 34Ford

Well I figured maybe they shipped it tuesday last week after the holiday and maybe tomorrow. Thats 8 days, whew.

Course the damn Fedex guy out here want deliver unless he has enough deliveries in my area to make it profitable.

Thats what happens when *Fedex Ground* trucks is owned by the driver unlike Fedex Express & Fedex Home Delivery.

Oh, I found the owners manual on *star. Now if I could just find my setup.

Dennis


----------



## backalack

Well, the 721 arrived while I was on vacation and was installed today  . Checking it out now (I had 2 installed). So far so good. 1 took almost 40min for the software upgrade to complete. I'll keep up with the forum...lots of good info here.

Back


----------



## Guest

HTguy said:


> The DVR Upgrade Promotion was updated 4/27  to allow current customers to purchase a PVR721 for $249. This can only be done by your original retailer of record or direct from DISH. It's a pretty good deal, especially considering that there are no "VOD" fees on the 721.
> 
> Sure, this is a way to liquidate current 721 inventory in anticipation of the new model (DVR722?) due out by the end of summer. But that will probably cost more and _will_ have the monthly fees.
> 
> By this time the CSRs at the 800# should be aware of the promo. So if you can't get it from your original dealer call back. Ask for a supervisor if necessary.
> 
> [Edited to correct date of promo change.]


I called Dish and they said they've never heard of this. How can i get this upgrade to the 2 tuner 721?


----------



## finniganps

Whereisit said:


> I called Dish and they said they've never heard of this. How can i get this upgrade to the 2 tuner 721?


 Send an e-mail to [email protected] Assuming that you're NOT a new customer you shouldn't have any problems. Only question is whether they charge $249 or $299 (some got charged $299).


----------



## larrystotler

backalack said:


> Well, the 721 arrived while I was on vacation and was installed today  . Checking it out now (I had 2 installed). So far so good. 1 took almost 40min for the software upgrade to complete. I'll keep up with the forum...lots of good info here.
> 
> Back


Ok, HOW did you manage to get 2????????????????? 

Now I'm jealous. It says in the rules that customers only qualify for 1 DVR upgrade.


----------



## backalack

larrystotler said:


> Ok, HOW did you manage to get 2?????????????????
> 
> Now I'm jealous. It says in the rules that customers only qualify for 1 DVR upgrade.


Larry,

I got the other off eBay prior to knowing about the promo offer. If I knew about the offer first, I would only have one. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## larrystotler

backalack said:


> Larry,
> 
> I got the other off eBay prior to knowing about the promo offer. If I knew about the offer first, I would only have one. Sorry for the confusion.


Geez, you had me thinking you were special or something......As long as we are all Dish losers, I be happy... :lol:


----------



## musicmaker2020

Well I got the 721 on its way but they would not offer me the LNB or installation. I also didnt have to do the autopay. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## musicmaker2020

One other thing. The guy did say that it was either 299 or 249 depending on your account. I guess that would explain the reason some get the 299 and some the 249.


----------



## musicmaker2020

Cancel that I got a call back from another rep apologizing. I got a quad dishpro with cables on its way!


----------



## careys

When you upgrade to the 721 what switches/lnb do you need to get. I currently have 4700/508 with a Dish Legacy 500 Quad. There are no switches. I do not plan to keep the 4700 just the 508 and 721.

Thanks, Carey


----------



## finniganps

careys said:


> When you upgrade to the 721 what switches/lnb do you need to get. I currently have 4700/508 with a Dish Legacy 500 Quad. There are no switches. I do not plan to keep the 4700 just the 508 and 721.


The upgrade offer may have expired on 7/15, so you better send an e-mail to E* NOW. I had a similar setup (I also have a 2nd dish for locals) as you when they did my install in April. If you keep the legacy capability (so that you can still use the 4700) they'll just change out your switch (to a SW64 I think) and run another line for the 2nd tuner on the 721. I chose a 2nd alternative and went with an all Dishpro upgrade. They changed the switch and LNBF and ran the 2nd line. This was included in the installation. To use my 4900 receiver I'll have to get a DP adapter, but I doubt that I will use it.

Good luck!


----------



## larrystotler

careys said:


> When you upgrade to the 721 what switches/lnb do you need to get. I currently have 4700/508 with a Dish Legacy 500 Quad. There are no switches. I do not plan to keep the 4700 just the 508 and 721.
> 
> Thanks, Carey


The legacy Quad is fine, but it's highly recommended that you use either ports 1&2 or 3&4 ONLY. Don't know why.......


----------



## Jacob S

Are retailers still able to buy these for $249? My distributor told me that they have not seen a 721 for two years. I told them that there was a promotion for the 721 and that was hard to believe.


----------



## larrystotler

Jacob S said:


> Are retailers still able to buy these for $249? My distributor told me that they have not seen a 721 for two years. I told them that there was a promotion for the 721 and that was hard to believe.


I will have to check. Some retailers didn't do much with the DVR upgrade. I had to point it out the the one I work for so I could get mine.


----------



## Cholly

Just got off the phone with Dish CSR and got a UPS tracking number for my 721, which I'd ordered on 7/13 and requested delayed ship. It was shipped on 7/21 (funny coincidence! :lol: ) and is scheduled to be delivered the 27th. :joy: Now I can start figuring what to do with my TiVo, which is currently connected to my 811. Like Garypen, I'll probably scale back the use of the 811, using it mainly for HD OTA (and unlike him, for HD pack). I can also sit back and try to figure how I'll ever conceal two more RG6 runs to my TV room and where to put yet another piece of equipment.


----------



## garypen

Cholly said:


> I can also sit back and try to figure how I'll ever conceal two more RG6 runs to my TV room and where to put yet another piece of equipment.


I keep the 811 out of sight, sitting on top of my subwoofer, since I hardly ever use it. No need to try and figure out how to squeeze it in my very compact entertainment unit.

I also run the lines along the wall behind a couch, so, for the most part, they aren't visible. But, I only had to add one more line in, since I removed the BR receiver. I use the 721 RF out to the BR. If we need to watch two different things (which is extrememly rare, as the 721 has the two tuners to DVR one and watch another), we use the 811 for the LR and the 721 for the BR. We also save a $5 3rd receiver fee that way!

I may add the HD pack back, when Dish adds more HD in response to DirecTV's HD additions in September.


----------



## Cholly

Gary, I wish it were that simple for me. My equipment rack is full (811, Onkyo HTR510 6.1 receiver, Sanyo DVD recorder, Sanyo VCR, Sony turntable). In the TV stand under my Sony 32" HDTV monitor is my TiVo. Along the front wall of my TV room are two speaker lines and 3 RG6 coax lines (one for the 811, cable feed for Roadrunner & lifeline cable for locals, and feed to BR TV). I also have RG6 for digital OTA coming thru the wall from my home office, along with phone line for the 811 and Cat5e cable for the TiVo). Now I'll have to contend with two additional RG6 feeds for the 721, and will need a home for the 721 plus my Panny DVD player, which I intend to reinstall since the DVD recorder is a bit cranky about playing some DVD's). Sheesh! :scratch:


----------



## garypen

I've got three words for you Cholly: Simplify! (Okay. That's one word. But, it's as important as three.)

I used to have a whole shipload of stuff. Thought it looked cool. Sure, I used it all. But, many items only on occasion. So, I got rid of a number of items, and don't miss them at all.

Now, it's just the HDTV, 721, Audio receiver, Center speaker, and DVD/VCR Combo (soon to be replaced by a DVD recorder) in/on the TV stand. As I said, the 811 sits on the subwoofer, in a corner. And, the projector is on a shelf unit at the back of the room.

I _hate _clutter, whether it's books, plants, chotchskis, or even electronics. (I do have a turntable as well, hooked up to the PC in the family room for transferring vinyl to CD.)


----------



## pugsley069

Is this offer still going on? I talked to the CSR yesterday about closing my account because of not being able to get a dual tuner and he said nothing to me about the promotion.


----------



## 34Ford

pugsley069 said:


> Is this offer still going on? I talked to the CSR yesterday about closing my account because of not being able to get a dual tuner and he said nothing to me about the promotion.


If you will read back a few pages you will see none of the csr's know about this offer. Or so they say they dont. 

Thats why everyone just sends a email to [email protected]


----------



## finniganps

pugsley069 said:


> Is this offer still going on? I talked to the CSR yesterday about closing my account because of not being able to get a dual tuner and he said nothing to me about the promotion.


Send an e-mail to [email protected] and they should be able to tell you if it's still around. They responded to me AFTER I got a direct e-mail address to one of them, but from reading the board it sounds like most people got a direct response within 1-2 days.


----------



## Cholly

garypen said:


> I've got three words for you Cholly: Simplify!
> I _hate _clutter, whether it's books, plants, chotchskis, or even electronics. (I do have a turntable as well, hooked up to the PC in the family room for transferring vinyl to CD.)


I'd like to simplify, but I *want* to keep everything (child that I am :grin: ). Moving the turntable to my PC certainly is an option, since that really was my intent when I bought it. I have it in my TV room because that's where my HT system is. I still have a Dual 1215 turntable connected to an Onkyo stereo receiver and vintage AR-3 speakers in my living room. The AR's are over 40 years old and still sound great.


----------



## finniganps

Cholly said:


> I'd like to simplify, but I *want* to keep everything (child that I am :grin: ). Moving the turntable to my PC certainly is an option, since that really was my intent when I bought it. I have it in my TV room because that's where my HT system is. I still have a Dual 1215 turntable connected to an Onkyo stereo receiver and vintage AR-3 speakers in my living room. The AR's are over 40 years old and still sound great.


I hated to let my old equipment go too. Let me tell you, it's liberating. I don't miss it at ALL. Keep the speakers, but I'd pare down the rest of the equipment if it was me.


----------



## careys

You need to contact the Business Office, not a CSR. I e-mailed [email protected] with my Name, Address, Phone# and someone called me back within the day. In your E-mail say that you heard about the 721 Promotion for $249. I called in my order on 7/24, I would hurry to get your order in...

Carey


----------



## Cholly

My 721 arrived today, but no quad LNBF. I've got a call in to Jason in the exec office to find out if it was shipped separately, as I've noted happened with others. 
Also, since none of the top 120 channels (non-premium and non-PPV) are in DD, I'll just use the analog audio outs on it (I'm out of digital ins on my Home Theater rcvr).


----------



## Guest

My Quad Pro LNBF arrived separately, and in my case 5 days earlier (LNFB last Wednesday, 721 two days ago) to tease me. I installed everything yesterday, but my coax for tuner two appears to be broken (no signal at all), so I need to pull a new line through the crawlspace. I'm a little ticked that the receiver doesn't work at all with only tuner 1 hooked up, but I'll get that fixed today.

Bob



Cholly said:


> My 721 arrived today, but no quad LNBF. I've got a call in to Jason in the exec office to find out if it was shipped separately, as I've noted happened with others.
> Also, since none of the top 120 channels (non-premium and non-PPV) are in DD, I'll just use the analog audio outs on it (I'm out of digital ins on my Home Theater rcvr).


----------

